
Why Doesn't America Read Anymore? - yiedyie
http://www.npr.org/2014/04/01/297690717/why-doesnt-america-read-anymore
======
dfc
The only thing worse than April Fools Day is the submission of April Fools
jokes five days after the fact. This was a rather lame one too.

------
V-2
Okay, and where's the original article?

~~~
yiedyie
This is the original article.

Check this out:

[http://gawker.com/npr-pulled-a-brilliant-april-fools-
prank-o...](http://gawker.com/npr-pulled-a-brilliant-april-fools-prank-on-
people-who-1557745710)

[http://www.uproxx.com/filmdrunk/2014/04/npr-april-fools-
day-...](http://www.uproxx.com/filmdrunk/2014/04/npr-april-fools-day-prank-
facebook/)

[http://kotaku.com/a-reminder-that-not-everyone-reads-
before-...](http://kotaku.com/a-reminder-that-not-everyone-reads-before-
commenting-1557812641)

Thanks Ran: [http://ranprieur.com/](http://ranprieur.com/)

~~~
V-2
Oh, I see. But all comments seem to be in on the joke, so I assumed the
original one was somewhere else. I don't use FB

~~~
yiedyie
The facebook link where the jokes are is here:
[https://www.facebook.com/NPR/posts/10202059501509428?stream_...](https://www.facebook.com/NPR/posts/10202059501509428?stream_ref=10)

~~~
V-2
Thanks. Maybe that's the one that should get submitted!

Succesful troll is successful :)

~~~
yiedyie
You caught me, you red beyond the headline.

And BTW this also happens to break Betteridge's law of headlines:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

------
jcolemorr11
Wat. This seems a bit belated in it's submission to HN.

~~~
Theodores
...it is because nobody read the original article.

